# Tired very tired



## Sammy874 (Nov 14, 2020)

I had loved him so much, he cheated, mentally abused me, brought his side peace around and had her give me marriage advice.. Had me pick out tile for his house and take my money. I hate that I love him, I guess being this angry is not helping. I keep thinking how can you love a man who did this to you. But turning off 10 years of memorys is difficult. I miss sleeping next to someone the cuddling I miss that.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

So how did the tile come out ?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You loved who you thought he was. You’re seeing who he really is. It may take more time than you wish it would but you’ll get over him. Moving on is a process and it begins right now. What’s your plan for the future?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I love you feel is within you and you get to take it with you when you go and give it to someone else if you want to. And you get to keep your memories. If I were you I'd move on while you still have memories you choose to remember.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You dont just suddenly stop all feelings for a man you have been with for years, but eventually you will be able to see him for the man he is.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

You have to start loving yourself.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Sammy874 said:


> I had loved him so much, he cheated, mentally abused me, brought his side peace around and had her give me marriage advice.. Had me pick out tile for his house and take my money. I hate that I love him, I guess being this angry is not helping. I keep thinking how can you love a man who did this to you. But turning off 10 years of memorys is difficult. I miss sleeping next to someone the cuddling I miss that.


There are PLENTY of other men to cuddle with who will love and value you...you just have to start seeing your OWN value, so you refuse to accept being treated as badly as your husband did. HE IS NOT WORTH IT!!!

Yes, it's difficult and sad, so let yourself feel those feelings, but don't let those feelings draw you back to such an uncaring husband - you deserve better!!!!!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Sammy874 said:


> I had loved him so much, he cheated, mentally abused me, brought his side peace around and had her give me marriage advice.. Had me pick out tile for his house and take my money. I hate that I love him, I guess being this angry is not helping. I keep thinking how can you love a man who did this to you. But turning off 10 years of memorys is difficult. I miss sleeping next to someone the cuddling I miss that.


My wife divorced her serial cheating husband of 10 yrs. She met me about a month befor divorce was final, i went to court with her.

We met Aug 1996 married May 1997. She said before she met me she did not k ow what being loved truely was and what a marriage was supposed to be like. There is someone better that can make you realize what love is really about.


----------

